# Orange Tabby at Assisted Living Facility - picture added



## Mitts & Tess (Sep 4, 2004)

My mother is in memory care and the facility has a cat and a dog, which is such a comfort to me. My mother is dying and the orange tabby cat has been hanging out in the room with us. The aids helping with my mother said the cat always goes spend time with the people that are dying.

My mother didnt recognise me when I arrived. Then the saw me holding the cat and said my name. Thats the last shes spoken in two days. Having this cat with me is such comfort in a diffacult situation. 

I have a picture of him on my phone but dont know how to transfer it to CF. Ive always said the orange tabby is the solid citizen of the cat world but now I think they are angels in disguise!

ETA: picture


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

Awwww, Merry. That's so sweet and sad at the same time.


----------



## Janz (Mar 26, 2012)

I am so sorry. I'm sure you are going through a very difficult time but I'm glad you have the comfort of a sweet cat. And I agree that orange tabbies are special cats.


----------



## Leazie (Apr 14, 2007)

Merry I am so sorry about your Mom. No doubt she saw you holding the kitty and instantly recognized you- I am sure she has seen you in that very position multiple times throughout the years. 

Many hugs and much love as you go through this very difficult time.


----------



## Bonnie037 (Jan 15, 2013)

It always seems to be the orange tabbies that comfort us doesnt it? The nursing home near where I live has about four. They're all big fat orange tabbies and they are the sweetest things. I also have a big orange boy and he is definately the most loveable kitty I have ever had. They really are something special.


----------



## Venusworld21 (Oct 23, 2012)

One of the nursing homes here in town keeps cats. I think they have 6 or 7 that live in the facility (all gray tabbies or solid black). All the cats are very well cared for (I think it started out when someone who died in the nursing home left a few cats behind with no place to go so the home took them in) and seem to be a great comfort to many of the residents. Animals are almost super natural when it comes to sick and injured people. <3 

Sorry to hear about your mom, but at least she's in a place with excellent supervisors (the cats).


----------



## BigDaveyL (Jun 26, 2012)

Sorry to hear about your mother. 

Maybe the cat brings your mother and the other residents some joy in their time of pain.


----------



## Marcia (Dec 26, 2010)

That is sad, but I'm glad the cat is giving you and your mom comfort. We all have our time and it is nice to know that she associates you with a furry companion in her last days. Do you or a friend have a laptop or PC? You could try transferring the pics to one of those, then putting it on CF and Bless you for visiting mom frequently even though she does not readily recognize you. My heart goes out to you.


----------



## OctoberinMaine (Sep 12, 2006)

That's so great that the orange boy is giving your mom this type of comfort. As you look back on this, I'm sure you'll be comforted by this too.

As you said, the orange boys are the solid citizens of the cat world.


----------



## artiesmom (Jul 4, 2012)

I am so glad that this boy is there for both you and your mom.
It is a terrible time for both of you and this special kitty senses it..
He is helping you so much. I lost my dad last year and was in the hospital with him, alone for 2 days.. A comfort cat would have been so nice...
Yes, orange boys are special---Artie is orange! 
nekitty

Had an orange female and she was very smart--not cuddly but smart....


----------



## tghsmith (Dec 9, 2010)

my father passed in the early hours of a morning last August, it was a home hospice situation.. his feet were still warm because kiwi (yeti's father) had spent the night there...


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

He's gorgeous, Merry!!!! You know how much I want a big orange boy!! Maybe someday....


----------



## tghsmith (Dec 9, 2010)

what a great looking soulful cat, my sister works with advanced alzheimers patients, she says the pets on their floor can calm some when nothing else will.. they may not remember the cat day to day, but they remember that a soft purring cat can be a comfort..


----------



## Leazie (Apr 14, 2007)

He looks like a sweetie. I hope that he is giving you comfort as well as your Mom.


----------



## katlover13 (Apr 15, 2008)

Merry, I am so sorry your mom is not doing well. Too bad more health care facilities don't realize what a comfort animals can be. When I lost my mom she was in home hospice care and was able to have her own kitties snuggled up with her right up to the end.
{hugs}


----------



## maggie23 (Mar 10, 2012)

Amazing. So glad that little orange tabby is there for the both of you. they truly are angels in disguise. and i believe every nursing home needs a resident cat(s) like this guy.


----------



## Mitts & Tess (Sep 4, 2004)

My sister stayed the night with my mom. I had gone to Target and gotten Kiere some kitty crack ala Friskies Party Mix. He stayed in the room all night and never went out to use the cat box. My mom passed at 6 AM. Kiere was with my sister comforting her the whole night. What a gift that cat is esp to us! 

Kiere would see me get off the elevator and race down the halls with me to my moms room. I played with him and he would jump and run chasing a string. I don't think many people play with him. He was the bright spot in such a difficult situation.

Leazie you are right! I don't think my mom would of recognized me unless she saw me with a cat. That comforted me knowing she knew I was with her. Thank you everyone for the kind wishes.


----------



## grrawritsjordi (Dec 29, 2012)

I am so sorry to hear about your mother. I never know what to say in these situations. I will keep you in my thoughts and I am glad you had a special kitty to get you, your sister and your mom through this hard time.

Much love and good vibes to you and your family.


----------



## cat owner again (Dec 14, 2012)

My heart is with you and I have a little 6 pound dog that brings a smile on my 96 year old mother's bedridden face. She may not remember her family but she remembers him. I never thought a cat would do it too. I am happy that you and your mom have a small light in the tunnel. Just remember it is harder on you than her.


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

I'm so sorry for your loss, Merry. I'm glad you have lots of love and comfort waiting for you at home during this time.


----------



## artiesmom (Jul 4, 2012)

Merry, I am so sorry for your loss. I am glad that you had the kitty with you and your mom for comfort and for remembering...(((Hugs)))


----------



## Mitts & Tess (Sep 4, 2004)

Thank you everyone for your kind wishes. Everyone at home is super affectionate since I got home! Thank goodness for the kitties which journey with us. What a gift.


----------



## Arianwen (Jun 3, 2012)

Just wanted to add my sympathy to everyone else's. That cat was a gift from God to you and your mother.


----------

